

9 Ways to Restrain the NSA - m8urn
https://xato.net/privacy/restrain-the-nsa/

======
Rogerh91
Good piece. I'd add that reforming FISC would be another bullet item in of
itself, from appointing adversarial representatives, to shedding light on the
judicial underpinnings of justified mass metadata collection (the rulings that
have come out have been very dubious on this point.)

------
jaredklewis
Obviously this piece focuses on what we should do politically, which is
necessary and important, but in the meantime, we can also try to do things
that technologically "restrain" them.

Getting everyone to use gpg probably seems impossible. But if we're talking
about getting the reforms listed in the article through both houses and the
executive (or at least the courts), getting everyone to use gpg doesn't seem
so bad.

~~~
mattkrea
Hah. Agreed.

I had hoped this would relate to things that might actually be possible.

